# sad news



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

for those who care actor gary coleman is dead 

http://www.torontosun.com/entertainment/celebrities/2010/05/28/14174491.html


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW, that sucks.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard it on the radio when I was getting lunch


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

snow said:


> WOW, that sucks.


yup 42 yrs old ...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow he was still young


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

never heard of him before but RIP Gary


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> never heard of him before but RIP Gary


What you talkin' bout Willis????


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

budahrox said:


> What you talkin' bout Willis????


nice one don!!  ahh man that little dude cracked me up in the eighties [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

here you go [email protected]! guys......


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

What you talkin' bout Willis " best line ever lol"

R.I.P Gary


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's rough. He was funny


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

So sad....he's someone you would pull for and now both he and Dana Plato are gone.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

sad news....R.I.P....


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thats crazy, yesterday i heard on tv that he was in critical condition with a head injury.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Whaaaaa...  That's terrible! May he RIP


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

rip little guy. You will be missed.


----------

